# Pre-Owned Budgie



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

I am so excited to be adopting a new budgie! I have had budgies most of my life, but it has been several years since I had one. All I know about this one is that it is blue & 2 to 3 years old. The budgie's owner moved into a nursing home, & could not take the bird. The current foster parent says that it will come to the edge of the cage to nibble their fingers & chirp, but does not want to sit on their hand if they put it inside the cage.

I've never started with an adult budgie, or one that had a previous owner. Any suggestions or advice for bonding with the little one in this special situation?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

congratulations on getting a budgie.so glad you're going to take care of it.there are some wonderful techniques and threads on this forum to help you bond with your budgie.you can try the millet sprays technique by holding a spray or stem close to the cage and hold it there for awhile to see if it come to you.
Plus so much more from our wonderful staff as they are very knowledgeable and friendly.blessings and I look forward to seeing some photos one day of your budgie.thanks for joining us.we're here for you.
Plus some music or tv,talking with your budgie for 10 to 15m at a time helps keep it calm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's wonderful you are taking in this budgie!

Since this is an adult bird and we don't know if it is used to being handled, I would suggest starting from the very beginning with him.

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days when they have a change in environment simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

I'm wishing you all the best with your new friend and will be looking forward to pictures and updates! *


----------

